# Emerged collection project



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

I've been collecting plants for awhile now and like any hobby, I am having space issues. Growing plants in their emerged form not only is an easier way to house more of them in a smaller space, but also much more easier to keep track of them. I do keep a lot of my plants submerged still but a few of my emerged stem and sword collection does very well outside. Many of them still needs to be transitioned out and one day I hope they all will. Those that need a little more humidity I keep indoors. Here are some photos of my indoor project. Hopefully one day the empty tanks will be filled. These are mainly my aroids and a few crypts that has transitioned.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Shiiiiiiny.  Do I detect _Bucephalandra sp._ in some of those pots?

How do those tall humidomes work out for you? Better or worse than the tanks/vivariums for growout purposes?

I like emersed swords a lot. They do really well outdoors in the summer 'round here  What kinds do you keep?


----------



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

asukawashere said:


> Shiiiiiiny.  Do I detect _Bucephalandra sp._ in some of those pots?
> 
> How do those tall humidomes work out for you? Better or worse than the tanks/vivariums for growout purposes?
> 
> I like emersed swords a lot. They do really well outdoors in the summer 'round here  What kinds do you keep?


asukawashere, actually 95% of those plants are Bucephalandras. The others are Crypts, Piptospatha, Aridarum, and Hottarum.

I do like using these humidomes. They are great for quarantine, acclimating plants, and growouts. Vivariums for me are mainly for layout/design concepts. They are great for displaying specimens.

I have a bunch of swords emerged. Funny things is one of my favorite one is submerged. E. opacus.


----------



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

eh.....not bad.......





























 :faint2: :hail:

LOL! That is just plain A W E S O M E !!!


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

manini said:


> asukawashere, actually 95% of those plants are Bucephalandras. The others are Crypts, Piptospatha, Aridarum, and Hottarum.
> 
> I do like using these humidomes. They are great for quarantine, acclimating plants, and growouts. Vivariums for me are mainly for layout/design concepts. They are great for displaying specimens.
> 
> I have a bunch of swords emerged. Funny things is one of my favorite one is submerged. E. opacus.


XD I figured as much for the ones without the domes - the others are too hard to tell b/c of condensation. Thought some of them might have been oddball Anubias, Lagenandra and so forth. But in any case, an impressive collection of hard-to-find aroids. I'd probably have a nervous breakdown if that many rare specimens were sitting on a shelf in front of me


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Looks nice, what are you using for substrate in the pots?


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow, that is gorgeous Jojo. I don't even want to know how much money you have tied up in all those Bucephs .

If you ever get any excess _Piptospatha_ or _Aridarum_, I know of a certain _Araceae_ junky who doesn't have either of those yet...


----------



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

bigstick120 said:


> Looks nice, what are you using for substrate in the pots?


Most of the pots contain 100% AS. There are a few with a mixture of inert sand and AS. So far everything is growing well.


----------



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

legomaniac89 said:


> Wow, that is gorgeous Jojo. I don't even want to know how much money you have tied up in all those Bucephs .
> 
> If you ever get any excess _Piptospatha_ or _Aridarum_, I know of a certain _Araceae_ junky who doesn't have either of those yet...


Thanks. Too much invested. Hahaha. I do have a few Araceae that I might be able to release. I will let you know when they are ready.


----------



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

How's about some updated pics? Heh heh heh. Moar close ups please.:eyebrows:


----------

